# Waterbury Connecticut...



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yo who was the guy i met the other night on grandview at the doctors office??? i totaly forgot your name that you told me......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;474470 said:


> yo who was the guy i met the other night on grandview


There was no guy on me last night!!!!:angry:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;474481 said:


> There was no guy on me last night!!!!:angry:


hahhahah forgot about your name, lol i meant to say grandview ave.hahahha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump it up...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump i know your on here, lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What are you doing looking for a date?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;475115 said:


> What are you doing looking for a date?


i might be why you jelious??? lol no he seemed like a cool guy and im all for making friends in the industry.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

lol my name is Gary and the old timer I was with was my dad, John


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Family reunion!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;480598 said:


> lol my name is Gary and the old timer I was with was my dad, John


hahha sweet i knew id find ya, this god damn weather is pissing me off, lol we need some snow,

it has been so warm out that i changed the fluid on my plow, found a mouse nest under the cover that hides all the hydros, damn bastards chewed a bunch of wires, fixed all the wires, flipped my cutting edge, and fixed my windshield wipers, lol some stabilizer arm on the assembly snapped and the wipers werre just all floppy.

so yeah basically im waiting for snow... how bout you guys?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

by the way my names Ben my brothers jon, he has the red truck.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

grandview;474481 said:


> There was no guy on me last night!!!!:angry:


LMFAO!!!! that is just too funny!!!


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive been sleeping late and hoping it doesnt snow because I took more seasonals this year then I should have, do you plow anything else in waterbury?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;481532 said:


> Ive been sleeping late and hoping it doesnt snow because I took more seasonals this year then I should have, do you plow anything else in waterbury?


i feel you, i actually have been feeling like such a fat ass from not working i have been in the gym every morning, lol

and no thats the only place we do in waterbury, everything else is in southbury, its so much easier getting people to pay you in southbury, lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;481794 said:


> i feel you, i actually have been feeling like such a fat ass from not working lol
> lol


Well you shouldn't be sitting around all day to see if that blade with the FF will rust!:salute::salute:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;481840 said:


> Well you shouldn't be sitting around all day to see if that blade with the FF will rust!:salute::salute:


hahhaah im starting to think its never gonna rust


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

What do you guys do when its not snowing? We own a landscaping company ( thegoldpro and I ). Im kinda banking on some more snow. Jon


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

actually yesterday I was in mystic and guys were doing leaf cleanups, Im going out today to do some small cleanups. Where in CT are you? We did a lot of trees last winter, but this year we dont have much.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh yea, and by the way I used FF on the underside of my mower deck and I think it made more grass clippings stick to it.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Im from Waterbury CT but i work in southbury/middlebury/woodbury. im actually the owner of the red ram in the gold pros picture


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

hey ben, My dad told me you guys beeped to him, but his horn was broken so he couldnt beep back. So much for the 8-14 inches


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldnt want 14 inches anyway, Atleast that pathfinder found a new parking lot to park in lol


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

lol this time she parked kinda out of the way......good thing cuz we were planning on plowing her in.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;487700 said:


> lol this time she parked kinda out of the way......good thing cuz we were planning on plowing her in.


hahahah, we thought about it, that was the next step of she kept parking in ort lot, lol how bout this if you need help plowing her in let me know and ill be more then happy to give you guys hand.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey, what's up guys. Nice to see some other people from the Waterbury area too.:waving:


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Sup guy? What do you plow in waterbury?


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Right now i have 6 residentials that i do, not including my sister who lives up at the top of West Main


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Vdub;489823 said:


> Right now i have 6 residentials that i do, not including my sister who lives up at the top of West Main


cool man, good to have ya around, i see you have a curtis as well, im assuming you go to chris in watertown, hes worthless if you need anything fixed on your plow.

also got any pics of your truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are all you guys going to move in together?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;490047 said:


> Are all you guys going to move in together?


we might,i could use some lower rent


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i haven't needed anything for it yet, but i have heard that from some people. As long as he doesn't mind spooning with me, we can live together.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

chris is worthless for any parts you need. I had a curtis sander and he couldnt get me any parts. You might bump into use we plow on grandview ave. right off west main.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

oh im all for spooning lol. and yea the curtis guy is a total waist of time. he never returns your calls so you have to stalk him to try and get his help, lol next year im going to offload the curtis for a boss v-plow. just because the dealer support is there.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i like the plow as far as hooking and unhooking it, but it is too much weight for my 1500. I hope to upgrade to a 2500 in the fall with a fisher. Least i know a few guys where i can get parts easy.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Btw i noticed you have a 48 tracer, You in the market for a 48 metro with tine rake and bagger? It has maybe 50 hours on it, gonna sell it this spring to buy a 60 tracer.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

you guys should hand off that medical building to me, its too far out of the way for you guys


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry already have a bagger for it and not really interested in a belt drive. I would possibly be interested in the tine rake if you were willing to part it. Is it a JRCO?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

does every town in CN have bury attached to it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

iceyman;490341 said:


> does every town in CN have bury attached to it


hahah just about.

Waterbury
Southbury
danbury
Middlebury
glastonbury
simmsbury
Woodbury
Salisbury
Roxbury

and i cant think of any more, lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;490257 said:


> you guys should hand off that medical building to me, its too far out of the way for you guys


hahha maybe next year.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;490393 said:


> hahha maybe next year.


Or you could give it to me since i live off Grandview.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Vdub;490446 said:


> Or you could give it to me since i live off Grandview.


I'm not footing the bill for you too! I already have a wife sucking the life out of me!payup


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Haha, how come? I don't cost a lot.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys stay in Waterbury and stay away from the New Britain/Hartford area.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;490497 said:


> I'm not footing the bill for you too! I already have a wife sucking the life out of me!payup


I wish my wife would suck the life out of me!

Hey Grandview this isn't the FF section, so get the hell out!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You watch yourself JD I have the Blackmail proof.

http://i181.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/DSCN2848.flv


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

oh my god! thats gotta be the funniest thing ive seen in a while! classic

nice work JD


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Kevin97Tahoe;493419 said:


> You guys stay in Waterbury and stay away from the New Britain/Hartford area.


lol i dunno maybe we should all migrate there.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;493909 said:


> lol i dunno maybe we should all migrate there.


haha. That would not be nice.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Kevin97Tahoe;493959 said:


> haha. That would not be nice.


I"ll just follow you around and lowball everyone of your accounts by like 5 bucks, lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ill tell you one thing...my buddy lives and does all his jobs in new britain. he makes out very well and has to turn jobs down he gets so many. reason being, not many guys want to work in the city like that and some that do are not too reputable.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

06HD BOSS;493975 said:


> ill tell you one thing...my buddy lives and does all his jobs in new britain. he makes out very well and has to turn jobs down he gets so many. reason being, not many guys want to work in the city like that and some that do are not too reputable.


Its pretty true. Although I go all over from Rocky Hill to Portland. I do have about 10 in New Britski though.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Taco bell in hartford called me to plow, said their guy stopped showing up. Was that you kevin?


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Gmgbo;494973 said:


> Taco bell in hartford called me to plow, said their guy stopped showing up. Was that you kevin?


Naw I have mainly residentials.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Did any of you guys plow yesterday. I had 2 inches at my house so I went to Waterbury and all of the lots were just wet.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Not around here. It is squalling right now though and Im starting to wonder if I am going to need to go out tomorrow morning.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I know this is an old post but im from Waterbury


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

MAR4CARS;627191 said:


> I know this is an old post but im from Waterbury


whatup i posted in the other thread as well where do you live in wtby?


----------

